# Mammary Issue/Question



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

O.K...We have decided not to have Pumpkin spayed until she has been through her 1st heat cycle. She just turned 1 on the 14th. Her mother had her 1st heat between 12-13m (need to check notes)? We have noticed her breasts have become more prominent in the last 2m. I noticed tonight that one of P's breast is enlarged and quite red. I will take her to the vet tomorrow, but I was wondering if any of you had any thoughts about a potential cause, possible relation to a pending heat cycle, or any other insight? Most of the info I have found relates to lactation (ie: mastitis) or mammary tumors in older unspayed females. Thanks so much for your time & any feedback! Attached are a couple of pics. The 1st one shows the inflammed nipple. The other 2 show normal for P along with the inflammed next to the normal for her. Appreciate 
P.S. Sorry about the quality of pic #3


----------



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

That's what I'd do. I'd imagine her first heat is coming soon.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks, Maisey Mae


----------

